# Fragen zu PROFINET



## Fluffi (21 April 2009)

hi,
ich hab folgende Hardware mittels einer S7-Verbindung auf Basis von Industrial Ethernet mit eineander verbunden:
CPU 314 mit CP 343-1 IT
CPU 315-2 PN/DP
Zurzeit kommuniziere ich mit den PUT und GET Funktionen.

Was TCP/IP und Ethernet angeht kenne ich mich sehr gut aus.
Ich möchte nun aber beide Steuerungen mit PROFINET (CBA oder IO,beide Systeme können laut Beschreibung beides) miteinander kommunizieren lassen. Leider kenne ich mich mit PROFINET nicht so aus und habe das ganze noch nicht so durchblickt. Deshalb habe da folgende Frage an die Kommunikations- und Netzwerkspezialisten:

1. Beide Netzwerkschnittstellen kommunizieren miteinander über ein "normales" Firmennetzwerk an dem die üblichen TCP/IP Geräte (PCs usw) hängen. Funktioniert da einfach eine PROFINET-Verbindung zwischen den beiden Steuerungen , also macht das Netzwerk das überhaupt mit oder braucht man da ein seperates ? Wie schaut es mit normalen Netzwerk Switches aus. Sind die auch für PN geeignet?

2. Was ist der Vorteil dieser PROFINET Kommunikation im Vergleich zur normalen Netzwerkverbindung. Was macht also PROFINET so besser. Überall liest man nur wie toll es ist aber genaue Beschreibungen findet man nicht. Es bassier ja auf Ethernet bzw dem TCP/IP Protokoll, somit ist es ja kein eigenes Protokoll. Die Daten werden dann ja auch gleich schnell/langsam übertragen. Was soll PROFINET dann anders machen ? Und wie soll das Echtzeitfähiger sein als TCP/IP wenn es doch darauf bassiert ?
Das einzige was ich noch weiss ist, dass PN IO eine mit QoS höher priorisierte Verbindung aufbaut? War das alles ?

4. Jetzt läuft die Kommunikation über eine S7-Verbindung. Diese beruht auf Industrial Ethernet. Würde eine PROFINET-Verbindung an der Kommunikation gar nichts ändern weil diese S7-Verbindung schon intern das maximale rausholt?


----------



## Perfektionist (22 April 2009)

Fluffi schrieb:


> ...
> Das einzige was ich noch weiss ist, dass PN IO eine mit QoS höher priorisierte Verbindung aufbaut? War das alles ?
> ...


so könnte man sagen...

wobei der Sinn von PN-IO der schnelle, zyklische Datenaustausch ist (entsprechend Profibus). Put-Get ist zwar möglich, aber das PN-IO ist eher für den Prozessdatenaustausch gedacht.


----------



## Fluffi (22 April 2009)

> aber das PN-IO ist eher für den Prozessdatenaustausch gedacht


was genau ist mit Prozessdatenaustausch gemeint?
was ist mit den anderen Fragen?


----------



## Ralle (22 April 2009)

Fluffi schrieb:


> was genau ist mit Prozessdatenaustausch gemeint?
> was ist mit den anderen Fragen?



Prozessdatenaustausch findet statt, wenn z.Bsp. E/A-Inseln oder FU/Servos über Profinet an der Steuerung angebunden sind. Dabei wird dann sichergestellt, daß ein bestimmtes Timing auch eingehalten wird, denn sonst dreht einem der Servo unter Umständen die Verkleidung aus der Anlage,  nur weil Gretchen Müller aus dem Büro gerade ihr Blog ergänzt.

Ob es an einem normalen Büronetz funzt, kann ich nicht genau sagen, auf jeden Fall dürfen nur bestimmte Switch eingesetzt werden. Theoretisch könnte es dann gehen, aber klug wäre es auf jeden Fall nicht!

Wenn du keine zeitkritische Kommunikation hast, dann würde ich das lassen, wie es ist.


----------



## marlob (22 April 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Ob es an einem normalen Büronetz funzt, kann ich nicht genau sagen, auf jeden Fall dürfen nur bestimmte Switch eingesetzt werden. Theoretisch könnte es dann gehen, aber klug wäre es auf jeden Fall nicht!
> 
> Wenn du keine zeitkritische Kommunikation hast, dann würde ich das lassen, wie es ist.


Falls man bei Profinet IO kein IRT hat, dann können ganz normale Switches eingesetzt werden (aber keine Hubs!)


----------



## Fluffi (22 April 2009)

ich hab mich jetzt mal ein bisschen in das Thema eingelesen.
Der Vorteil von PN IO ist wohl hardwareseitig wircklich nur der, dass der Header klein ist und die Pakete eine höhere Priorität haben. Also nix besonderes. Das ganze geht ja über Ethernet TCP/IP in der nicht Siemens-Welt ja auch ohne PN.
Was halt noch schön ist, ist das Abfragen der Werte über die E/A Adressen.

Die genauere PN Konfiguration erfolgt ja im HW Konfig Programm.
Ich bekomm das aber mit der CP 343-1 IT irgendwie nicht gebacken.
Für den normalen Netzwerk-Austausch ist sie schon richtig konfiguriert und funktionstüchtig.
Wie stelle ich das ganze nun auf PN um ?
Laut Beschreibung muss man da ein Häcken für PN setzen, aber das gibt es bei mir nicht. Ich hab die CP aus SIMATIC-300/CP300/Industr.Ethernet ausgewählt.  Muss ich für PN die CP woanders auswählen, und muss dann sowas wie CP 343-1 IT PN,also mit PN hintendran im Rack erscheinen. Oder kann ich die vorher eingestellte CP 343-1 IT lassen ? Nur gibts da wie gesagt keinen PN zum einstellen.


----------



## HaDi (22 April 2009)

Nicht jeder CP343-1 kann PN und du brauchst ja einen mit PN-Controller Funktionalität. Wenn du in HW-Konfig im Katalog die CPs durchgehst, steht das unten in der Kurzbeschreibung drin.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Fluffi (22 April 2009)

die cp 343-1 it hat die Nummer 6GK7343-1GX00-0XE0.
Kann die nun PN oder nicht.
Aber die 315 kann es definitiv. funktioniert das ganze mit der 315 als controller auch wenn die 343-1 in Sachen PN wohl beschränkt ist.


----------



## Longbow (22 April 2009)

Fluffi schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hab folgende Hardware mittels einer S7-Verbindung auf Basis von Industrial Ethernet mit eineander verbunden:
> CPU 314 mit CP 343-1 IT
> CPU 315-2 PN/DP
> ...




Profinet:
Profinet CBA 
Profinet RT (I/O)
Profinet IRT (I/O)

Die 315 PN/DP kann nur bis Profinet RT (also kein IRT),
von der Performance kann sie damit I/O Baugruppen in etwa mit Profibus-Geschwindigkeit ansprechen. (Bestenfalls 1ms Zykluszeit)

Erst die 319 kann seit etwa einem Jahr IRT und Updatezeiten von 250µs mit entsprechenden Slaves und Switches.
Es entsteht aber bei SIEMENS gerade noch eine neue IRT Variante!

SIEMENS ist nicht unbedingt bemüht diese "feinen" Unterschiede zu presentieren und versucht einfach mit großem Marketingaufwand Profinet I/O
überall reinzubringen. Speed-Vorteile entstehen hauptsächlich bei IRT für I/Os(319-400) und durch die in die CPU integrierten CPs (damit auch für die "alten" Verbindungsarten)

(Vielleicht hilft hier Beckhoff etwas weiter: http://www.ethercat.org/pdf/english/Industrial_Ethernet_Technologies.pdf)


----------



## HaDi (22 April 2009)

Meinem Katalog nach ist es so:

Profinet IO-Controller:
6GK7343-1EX21-0XE0
6GK7343-1GX21-0XE0

Profinet-Device:
6GK7343-1EX21-0XE0
6GK7343-1EX30-0XE0
6GK7343-1CX10-0XE0

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Fluffi (22 April 2009)

kann man die GX00 nicht auf ne GX21 oder so updaten?  Ich glaub kaum das es an der Hardware liegt dass meine CP343 kein PN kann. dieses ding muss doch fähig sein auch PN zu verstehen zumal es da ja sowieso keinen unterschied zu ethernet gibt.
Ich hasse die Produktpolitik von Siemens.:icon_mad:

Kann man mit einer GX00... dann wenigstens die FTP-Schreibfunktion vom SPS-Programm aus benutzen, also Prozessdaten in eine File auf dem Webserver der CP schreiben was man dann von einem pc abrufen kann ?


----------



## MSB (22 April 2009)

@Fluffi
Da du hier von PC sprichst, wo kommt denn hier bitte Profinet ins Spiel?

Man kann Siemens ja sicherlich viele Vorwürfe machen, aber das eine Uralt-CP eine Kommunikationsfunktion nicht unterstützt,
die es zu dem Zeitpunkt im Grunde noch nicht gab ja nun wirklich nicht ...

Auf dem PC stehen dir dann doch Sachen ala Libnodave, AGLink, freie TCP/IP Kommunikation, OPC-Server etc. zur
Verfügung, welche allesamt mit dem 343-1IT funktionieren ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Fluffi (22 April 2009)

das mit dem PC ist wieder eine andere Geschichte, hat mit der PN-Verbindung die ich machen will im dem sinne natürlich erstmal nix zu tun.


anderes Thema: Datenaustausch mit PC:
die 343-1 IT kann ja auch FTP-Verbindungen aufbauen und so Daten auf einen PC schreiben.
Aber sie hat ja selber auch einen FTP-Server. Wie kann man von der SPS auf diesen eigenen FTP-Server Daten schreiben ?


----------



## marlob (22 April 2009)

Fluffi schrieb:


> d...
> anderes Thema: Datenaustausch mit PC:
> die 343-1 IT kann ja auch FTP-Verbindungen aufbauen und so Daten auf einen PC schreiben.
> Aber sie hat ja selber auch einen FTP-Server. Wie kann man von der SPS auf diesen eigenen FTP-Server Daten schreiben ?



Guck mal hier in der Siemens FAQ

P.S.
du sagst ja schon selber das es ein neues Thema ist. Dann darfst du ruhig eins aufmachen ;-)


----------



## MSB (22 April 2009)

Ich glaube, jedenfalls interpretiere ich die HW-Konfig so,
das FTP in jeglicher Form auch erst ab 1GX21 also 343-1 Advanced und nicht IT untersützt wird ...

Edit: Sollte ab GX11 gehen ...


----------



## Fluffi (22 April 2009)

na toll, meine cp343-1 kann ja gar nichts...


----------



## marlob (22 April 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich glaube, jedenfalls interpretiere ich die HW-Konfig so,
> das FTP in jeglicher Form auch erst ab 1GX21 also 343-1 Advanced und nicht IT untersützt wird ...
> 
> Edit: Sollte ab GX11 gehen ...


Seine CP sollte auf jeden Fall als ftp-Server gebraucht werden können. Siehe Auszug aus der Siemens-FAQ


> ...
> Betroffen sind die Produkte mit den Bestellnummern:                                                                                                       *6GK7343-1GX00-0XE0*      CP 343-1 IT                                                                                                                       Der CP 343-1 IT wird zur Lieferung freigegeben und ist ab sofort ab          Lager verfuegbar. Dieser CP unterstuetzt 10/100 Mbit/s und neben             AUI- und ITP- auch TP-Anschluss ueber RJ-45.                                                                                                              Der CP 343-1 IT besitzt folgende wesentlichen Funktionsmerkmale:             - Webserver (HTTP Server) mit 10 MByte Filesystem zur Speicherung eigener      Webseiten (HTML Seiten)                                                    -* FTP Serve*r fuer den Zugriff auf das Filesystem ueber Netzwerk. Darueber      werden auch die HTML Seiten auf den CP geladen.                            - Java-Applets zur Darstellung aktueller Werte in einer Webseite             - Java-Beans zur Erstellung eigener Appletts mit einer Java                    Entwicklungsumgebung                                                       - E-Mail Client zum programmgesteuerten Versand von E-Mails
> ...


----------



## Fluffi (22 April 2009)

naja aufgrund der Web-Server Fähigkeit und dem Applet-Zeug hat das Ding halt auch einen FTP-Server. Aber kann ich darauf auch von der SPS aus zugreifen ? und wenn ja, wie ? Die FTP-Connect Funktion braucht ja eine FTP-Verbindung zu einem FTP-Server. Zumindest zu einem FTP-Server auf einem PC lässt sich keine Verbindung einrichten, da hier das Feld FTP-Verbindung immer deaktiviert ist.

da muss wohl ne neue CP her.
ist das die aktuellste ? 6GK7343-1GX30-0XE0 
was kostet die ungefähr


----------



## Fluffi (22 April 2009)

noch kurz was zu Profinet.
seh ich folgende Dinge richtig:



PN IO sorgt also durch höhere Priorisierung der Pakete für ein besseres Timing. Aber so wie ich das sehe, ist das nicht garantiert. Das ganze ist weit entfernet von RealTime und eine normale TCP/IP Verbindung könnte wenn das Netz nicht belastet ist die gleiche Geschwindigkeit erreichen. PN ist eigentlich nur die Verwendung von QoS für TCP/IP im Siemens-Style.



PN IRT ist also das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Geschwindigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit. Aber dafür braucht man ein seperates Netzwerk und IRT fähige Hardware. PN IRT wird eigentlich kaum wo verwendet.


----------



## ChristophD (23 April 2009)

Fluffi schrieb:


> noch kurz was zu Profinet.
> seh ich folgende Dinge richtig:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Falsch.

PN IO = PN IRT

Es gibt bei PN IO zwei Ausprägungen.
RT und IRT.

RT ist die "LowCost" Variante welche über den QoS Mechaismus arbeitet und keine spezielle HW voraussetzt.
IRT ist eben das eigentlich neue. Die Mechanismen und Protokolle sind zwar auf Basis TCP/IP Standards aufgebaut, habe aber außer der Struktur nicht viel gemeinsam.
IRT setzt immer eine HW vorraus und kann nicht in einem "Büro" Netz integriert werden.

PN IRT kaum wo verwendet?
Wunschgedanke, Ohne näher darauf eingehen zu wollen, aber ich kenne alleine 3 große Maschinenhersteller welche PROFINET IRT im großen Umfang einsetzen. PROFINET IRT hat sich auf S7 Basis noch nicht etabliert weil es bisher nicht unterstützt wurde (kommt mit dem Standard V2.2 der Norm)aber in anderen Bereichen schon eine sehr festes Standbein geschaffen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## firby (24 April 2009)

Ein grosser Vorteil liegt doch auch da drin,
dass bei einer Profinet-Verbindung
sozusagen ein Stück Bandbreite reserviert wird.
Es darf ja nicht sein, dass wenn Jemand riesen Datenmengen über TCP/IP schickt, die SPS-Kommunikation darunter leidet.
Also ist die Profinet-Verbindung garantiert.

Hab ich das so korrekt ausgedrückt?


----------



## ChristophD (24 April 2009)

Hi,

ja das hast Du richtig verstanden.
In der Regel ist es so das die NRT Daten bei hoher RT/IRT Last verworfen werden.
Hatte mal einen schönen Test dazu laufen:

25 IRT Controller mit maximaler Buslast.
An einem Ende eine Kamera und am anderen Ende einen PC.

War sehr schön zu sehen als die Kamerabilder mit ca. 10 Minuten Verzögerung am PC ankammen, sobald die Controller in clear geschaltet waren kammen die Bilder flüssig rüber, aber wehe die Controller waren in Operate da wars es dann vorbei mit dem "Livestream" 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Fluffi (24 April 2009)

firby schrieb:


> Ein grosser Vorteil liegt doch auch da drin,
> dass bei einer Profinet-Verbindung
> sozusagen ein Stück Bandbreite reserviert wird.
> Es darf ja nicht sein, dass wenn Jemand riesen Datenmengen über TCP/IP schickt, die SPS-Kommunikation darunter leidet.
> ...


Wie soll das funktionieren. Wo soll der PN IO RT Controller sich Bandbreite reservieren lassen ?


----------



## ChristophD (24 April 2009)

Hi,

reserviert wird im ERTEC Chip, egal ob RT oder IRT.
Wenn RT ohne ERTEC Chip dann erfolgt die Priorisierung über QoS Mechanismus, das ist dann  ne Frage wie die jeweiligen Geräte das implementiert hat, wenn es gut implementiert ist dann hat QoS höchst Prio, alles andere geht unter.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Fluffi (24 April 2009)

PN RT IO funktioniert also anders wenn ein ERTEC Chip drin ist oder nicht . Wenn der QoS Mechanismus nur dann verwendet wird wenn nicht dieser Chip drin ist , dann ist es ja komplett falsch was hier geschrieben wurde, nämlich das RT IO grundsätzlich dieses Prinzip verwendet. Und die Aussage man könne sich durch QoS Bandbreite reservieren ist doch nicht richtig. Reserviert hat man sich dadurch noch gar nix.

Und was macht dieser ERTEC Chip nun alles so genau. Wo kann man das nachlesen ? Wleche PN Geräte sind mit ERTEC. Und warum gibt es da verschiedene Technologien für PN. Ein Geräte mit ERTEC ist doch dann was ganz anderes als ohne aber trotzdem laufen beide unter der Bezeichnung PN.

Wie will überhaupt ein Chip bestimmen können ob ein physikalisches Übertragungsverfahren echtzeitfähig wird oder nicht (ich mein jetzt PN IO RT nicht IRT). Es befinden sich ja noch sehr viele andere Teilnehmer in so einem Netz. Da kann der Chip noch so toll sein, aber eines kann er nicht : die anderen Teilnehmer kontrollieren und somit ist doch immer die Tatsache gegeben dass das Netz "voll" ist , priorisierung der eigenen Pakete hin oder her.

edit: hab grad rausgefunden:Ein Ertec Chip macht anscheinend erstmal in der Art der Kommunikation nichts anders, nur entlastet er die CPU da die ganzen Mechanismen schon im CHip integriert wurden und somit keine Rechenleistung der SPS CPU benötigt wird. er hat auch ne eigene cpu mit an board


----------



## ChristophD (24 April 2009)

Hi,

nein RT funktioniert erstmal nicht anders, es sind die gleichen Packete und Mechanismen egal ob ERTEC oder nicht.
Aber die Behandlung der Packete steuert nunmal der verwendete Chipsatz der Netzgeräte und das ist der ERTEC nun einmal fokussiert auf die bevorzugte Behandlung von PROFINET-Telegrammen.

Detailinformationen kannst Du in den Dokumentationen zum ERTEC entnehmen (Google weiß Rat).
PN ist nun mal eine Standardisierung nicht mehr und nicht weniger genauso wie PROFIBUS, dort bestimmt der verbaute ASIC was das Gerät kann, so ist das auch mit PROFINET.

Der Chipsatz kennt seine Buskonfiguration und damit die Teilnehmer ja über die geladene Projektierung.
Bei PROFINET IO IRT welches ja zwingend einen IRTfähigen Chipsatz (z.b. ERTEC) erfordert muss sogar die genaue Bustopologie angegeben werden, d.h. welcher Port eines Teilnehmers mit welchem Port eines anderen Teilnehmers verbunden ist. Es darf sich zwischen den IRT Teilnehmern auch kein nonIRT Gerät befinden dann funktioniert es nämlich nicht.
Du kannst zwar an zusätzlichen Ports von IRT Geräten ein nonIRT Gerät anschließen und betreiben aber dazwischen ist tabu.

Es gibt bei SIEMENS einige gute Dokumentationen zu dem Thema, gerade im Bereich Motion Control wird ausschließlich IRT verwendet um die notwendigen geringen Zykluszeiten an der Anlage zu gewährleisten.
Bei den S7-300/S7-400 ist dieses Thema erst im kommen, dort wurde bisher PROFINET IO RT verwendet.
Erst nachdem auch die S7 CPU's mit ERTEC Chip erhältlich sind wird PROFINET IO IRT dort ein Thema.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Longbow (24 April 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Bei PROFINET IO IRT welches ja zwingend einen IRTfähigen Chipsatz (z.b. ERTEC) erfordert muss sogar die genaue Bustopologie angegeben werden, d.h. welcher Port eines Teilnehmers mit welchem Port eines anderen Teilnehmers verbunden ist. Es darf sich zwischen den IRT Teilnehmern auch kein nonIRT Gerät befinden dann funktioniert es nämlich nicht.
> ...




Kleine Anmerkung:

Bei IRT gibt es die Unterscheidung zwischen
IRT Topologie und
IRT Flexible.


Nur die Topologie Variante, die für Drives verwendet wird, braucht die Angabe der Kabellängen und Verdrahtung... (Aber vielleicht ist das inzwischen auch schon etwas anders)

Die CPUs haben meines Wissens nur Flexible. 

Der ERTEC hat intern einen Switch, der alle nicht IRT Pakete in der IRT Phase einfach nicht weiterleitet, Es gibt auch so etwas wie eine Gelbphase, wenn ein Nicht-IRT-Telegramm in die IRT Phase hineinragen könnte.


----------



## ChristophD (24 April 2009)

Longbow schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> 
> Bei IRT gibt es die Unterscheidung zwischen
> IRT Topologie und
> ...


 
Hi,

gab ist der richtige Ausdruck.
IRT hohe Flexibilität wird in absehbarere Zeit nicht mehr unterstützt nur noch PROFINET IO RT und PROFINET IO IRT hohe Performance.

Auch die Motion Control CPU's habe IRT hohe Performance (SIMOTION/SINUMERIK). Auch unter IRT hohe flexibilität führt eine projektierte Bustopologie zu wesentlich geringeren Bustakten als wenn das Projekt keine Busttopologie hat, der Hauptunterschied zwischen Flexibilität und Performance ist ja eigentlich nur das bei ersterer eine gewisse Reservezeit mit eingerechnet wird welche bei hoher Performance nicht verwendet wird, dort sind es harte Durchlaufzeiten die eingehalten werden müssen und nur minimalste Jitter zulässig (ich gleube im ns Bereich).

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Fluffi (24 April 2009)

PN IO RT:
ist jetzt die Übertragung über PN IO RT Controller mit ERTEC  schneller als ohne, in einem nicht belasteten Netz.
Was ist neben der Priorisierung der Große Unterschied von PN IO RT egal ob mit oder ohne ERTEC zu Standard TCP/IP ?


----------



## ChristophD (24 April 2009)

Hi,

Frage 1:
Ja ist es liegt im optimierten Chipsatz, ein "normaler" Ethernetchip ist nicht so leistungsfähig wie der Ertec der zweckoptimiert ist.
Ist ungefähr wie bei normalen Prozessoren.

Frage 2:
Der große Unterschied ist der der Standard PROFINET bzw. das definierte Protokoll was genutzt wird.

Gruß


----------



## Fluffi (24 April 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Frage 2:
> Der große Unterschied ist der der Standard PROFINET bzw. das definierte Protokoll was genutzt wird.



Ich hab gedacht PROFINET hat kein eigenes Protokoll sondern benutzt TCP/IP. und wenn doch, wie arbeitet das, was macht es anders als TCP/IP, außer der Priorisierung (wobei das ja ohne PN auch geht)


----------



## ChristophD (24 April 2009)

Hi,

schon mal auf www.profinet.de geschaut?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Fluffi (24 April 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schon mal auf www.profinet.de geschaut?
> 
> ...


reine PN Propaganda-Seite ohne wirckliche tiefere Informationen


----------



## ChristophD (24 April 2009)

Hi,

soso reine Propagande ohne Informationen?

http://www.profibus.com/pn/technology/description/

http://forum.profibus.com/cgi-i6/board.cgi?az=list&forum=ForumID2&archive=

Reine Propaganda? Ich weiß ja nicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Fluffi (24 April 2009)

erstens gibts diese "technical" description nur auf der englischen Seite und zweitens wird da nur gesagt dass es auf Ethernet und TCP/IP basiert und dass es NRT, RT und IRT mit den verschiedenem Zeitverhalten gitb.
Was GENAU in Sachen Kommunikationsablauf und Protokoll NRT von TCP/IP unterscheidet, RT von NRT und TCP/IP usw. außer den labidaren Standard-Aussagen findet man da auch nicht. Und wo man es einsetzen kann und wie man es projektiert interessiert mich nicht ich will wissen wie es funktioniert und wo die Unterschiede im technischen sind.


----------



## Longbow (24 April 2009)

Fluffi schrieb:


> erstens gibts diese "technical" description nur auf der englischen Seite und zweitens wird da nur gesagt dass es auf Ethernet und TCP/IP basiert und dass es NRT, RT und IRT mit den verschiedenem Zeitverhalten gitb.
> Was GENAU in Sachen Kommunikationsablauf und Protokoll NRT von TCP/IP unterscheidet, RT von NRT und TCP/IP usw. außer den labidaren Standard-Aussagen findet man da auch nicht. Und wo man es einsetzen kann und wie man es projektiert interessiert mich nicht ich will wissen wie es funktioniert und wo die Unterschiede im technischen sind.




Als Member gibt es dort den Standard zum Download!



ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Frage 1:
> Ja ist es liegt im optimierten Chipsatz, ein "normaler" Ethernetchip ist nicht so leistungsfähig wie der Ertec der zweckoptimiert ist.
> ...




Hängt doch ziemlich stark von der Art der Übertragung ab, für große Nutzdatenpakete ist der ERTEC auch nicht schneller wie die normalen Chips,
Aber im ERTEC ist ein spezieller Switch drin und ein ARM9 auf dem der Profinet-Stack läuft.


----------



## Longbow (24 April 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> soso reine Propagande ohne Informationen?
> 
> ...



Zustimmung!
Auch für nicht-Members gibt es dort schon sehr viel Infos!
Braucht halt etwas Zeit um da durch zu kommen. ;-)


----------



## Longbow (24 April 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gab ist der richtige Ausdruck.
> IRT hohe Flexibilität wird in absehbarere Zeit nicht mehr unterstützt nur noch PROFINET IO RT und PROFINET IO IRT hohe Performance.
> ...



Anmerkung:
Jitterzeiten: im µs Bereich. 
Im Simatic Manager lässt sich bei einer 319 HardwareKonfig IRT Flex und Hohe Performance einstellen (im Slave).


----------



## ChristophD (24 April 2009)

Hi,

Danke, mit den Jitterzeiten war ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

Einstellen und verwenden kann man es noch, das ist richtig, nur wielangen noch?
Bei den MotionControl CPU's wird es wohl mit der nächsten Version kein Flex mehr geben, wielange das bei den normalen SPS noch unterstützt wird weiß ich nicht.

Altsysteme werden es natürlich weiterhin haben, nur neue Geräte nicht mehr.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Longbow (24 April 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke, mit den Jitterzeiten war ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> ...



Bei den Jitterzeiten hab ich jetzt auch noch nachschauen müssen, aber ns Bereich ist ECHT HART!

Bei IRT ist momentan noch alles im Fluss, demnächst kommt eine neue Variante, die in ein paar Punkten zu Ethercat aufholen soll. 
Die 319 hat IRT ja erst seit etwa einem Jahr freigeschalten.


----------



## Fluffi (25 April 2009)

eine Frage hätte ich noch:
was ist eigentlich der Vorteil von Profinet NRT im Vergleich zu Standard TCP/IP ?


----------



## seb500 (4 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Profinet NRT bezeichnet den Zeitbereich in dem keine RT oder IRT Daten  gesendet werden.  Dazu gehört z.B. TCP/IP.

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich auch noch bezüglich Profinet:
Das Profinet-Protokoll arbeitet ja ohne TCP/IP-Informationen. Das heißt es setzt auf dem Layer 2 des OSI Modells auf.  Daher  folgt die Adressierung der  Pakete anhand der  MAC-Adresse  und nicht  mit der  IP-Adresse.  Dadurch wird  die  Abarbeitungszeit  fürs  Senden und Empfangen  verbessert,  da  der  Kommunikationsstack verbessert wird.  Soweit  richtig?  
Nun  meine  Frage: Welche Nachteile  entstehen denn  wenn die TCP/IP -Informationen  weggelassen werden?  Wenn  es  ohne  allgemein  besser wäre, hätte sich TCP/IP ja nicht durchgesetzt. 
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## ChristophD (4 Mai 2009)

Hi,

zur letzten Frage:

Auf MAC Basis gibt es keine Netztrennung.
Die Trennung des Netzes erfolgt auf OSI Ebene 3, MAC basierende Dienste sind OSI 1-2.
Du hast zwar durch reine MAC Adresierung Geschwindigkeitsvorteile, bist aber auf ein Netz beschränkt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

